# Getting mobile



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

With the addition of the DP, needed to make some other items mobile, in this case the planner. Had a piece of 3/4 AC plywood, 1/4 MDF and some casters 3" swivel with full locking. I cut the plywood down to just big enough to put the planner on and still sit in between the cabinet and the drain. Took the piece cut off and made 4 gusset plates, one for each corner to reinforce the casters. bordered it with my signature beveled oak added the 1/4 MDF on top finished with Wipe On Polly and done, the planner is now mobile. When I get the materials I will make the joiner mobile. I will say that the castors are the best I've ever been around. 

Bob where does one get these, I forgot?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Nice going Jerry! You are about to find out how nice it is to have everything on wheels, even in a large shop like yours you still have to move things around all the time. I like to get those casters from Hartvilletool.com. Be sure to mention "Woodnet" in the comments when ordering online to get 15% off regular price.

Before you build the base for the jointer, give me a call, there are a few things you need to be aware of for proper balance or that thing will be topsy turvy.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice job Jerry that should fit the bill nicely.

Will you be bolting it down through the bottom of the platform and through the legs?

Consider adding a small shelf on the side that will bolt onto the legs to give storage for your push sticks. You can never have to many places to store stuff.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Great job, Jerry.. I've put my tools on casters and though not nearly as big as yours (2 car garage) it's wonderful being able to roll something out of the way when you need to rip a 4x8 sheet of MDF and cross-cut the next piece without giving up all that space for the rare need!


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hi Jerry! Thats a great way to go. I have most of the heavy things on wheels, but i did not know that there was a time when i couldn't move them. Now, planner, jointer r/a saw and router table move easy, Need to do DP and both lathes. That is the best money ever spent, as far as dust control is concerned. Nice Job!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Excellent Jerry! It sure makes your work place a lot more pleasant when you can move things around easily!


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice job Jerry, can tell it was made by someone who takes pride in their work! Nothing ticks me off more than when someone tells me,"It just for your shop"! 
How did you attach the casters. I use T-nuts on my stuff, screws always seem to fail over time, and I don't like the bolts showing on top!
Harry


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Old_Chipper said:


> Nice job Jerry, can tell it was made by someone who takes pride in their work! Nothing ticks me off more than when someone tells me,"It just for your shop"!
> How did you attach the casters. I use T-nuts on my stuff, screws always seem to fail over time, and I don't like the bolts showing on top!
> Harry


I used 4 ea 1/4X 1 1/2 lag screws, I will keep an eye on things and thanks for the heads up on that. Same on the bolt it down, didn't have the correct length bolts but will get some the next time at HD. I am not familure with the term "T" nuts, help me out there if you would. I tried to build the shop with pride, just to remind me where I wanted to go in woodworking, thanks for the complement. (Ceiling still to go in time.)

I will get the bolts today to get it bolted down. 

Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

If you get bolts Jerry I have found the correct length to be determined by adding 3/4" to the overall thickness. Example - the base the caster rest on is built using two pieces of 3/4" plywood. .75 + .75 = 1.5" + .75" = 2 1/4" bolts to account for washer thickness and locking nut washer and bolt.

My scrap bin had the casters attached using a bolt and nut assembly with just the one washer because the bolts were to short to allow for the lock washer. So keep that in mind because as you know if you make the bolts to long they interfere with the pivoting of the casters.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

_ I am not familure with the term "T" nuts,_

I was going to post you a picture of one, but I couldn't figure out how to do that. Spent 30 minutes in the FAQ and still don't understand how to do it. T-nut is a nut with barbs that you drive into an oversize hole. The barbs secure the nut. HD sells them in the fastener dept, but they are high. I buy mine in bulk from a eBay seller or from a supplier in the city.
I have to read up on this picture thing!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Harry,
It is simple to attach a picture...
1. Click on New Reply at the end of the posts just as you do to reply to any post.
2. When the "Reply to Thread" screen comes up type in your message as usual and then scroll down to the "Additional Options" section and click on "Manage Attachments".
3. The Manage Attachments window will have places for 10 attachments and after each is a "Browse..." button. You press the browse button to find the picture (or whatever you are trying to attach) on your computer.
4. After you have browsed for all you want to attach you will then press the "Upload" button to upload the attachment(s) to your post. The chart "Attachment Key" at the bottom of the window will show you the largest size and type of attachment(s) you can upload.


----------



## Old_Chipper (Mar 30, 2009)

*T-Nuts*

Thanks George!
this is a T-Nut
Harry


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Old_Chipper said:


> Thanks George!
> this is a T-Nut
> Harry


Yaa, I've seen those good idea


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Old_Chipper said:


> _ I am not familure with the term "T" nuts,_
> 
> I was going to post you a picture of one, but I couldn't figure out how to do that. Spent 30 minutes in the FAQ and still don't understand how to do it. T-nut is a nut with barbs that you drive into an oversize hole. The barbs secure the nut. HD sells them in the fastener dept, but they are high. I buy mine in bulk from a eBay seller or from a supplier in the city.
> I have to read up on this picture thing!


I will make it easy for you.... lol go here and have a look what a T-Nut looks like:

T-Nuts & Propell Nuts (1/4-20 Thread) - Lee Valley Tools


----------

